# London donor interview for a sensitive article



## AliceJarvis (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi there,

I hope you don't mind my posting. I am writing a sensitive, awareness-raising piece about sperm donation for the weekly supplement of a broadsheet newspaper . My deadline is Wednesday and I would very much like to interview a donor, based in London, before then. Would anyone be happy to talk to me? Ideally, we would like to photograph interviewees, though I could change names.

Many many thanks
Alice-Azania Jarvis
[email protected]


----------

